# So what have we bought this Black... Er, Weekend?



## Harry Muff (Nov 30, 2013)

I just picked up a pair of Pocket Wizard Plus X triggers at $50 off so I'm happy. 






What did everyone else treat themselves to?


----------



## Zv (Nov 30, 2013)

Nada. I live in Japan where there is never a discount or rebate on gear. In fact prices went up here! Enjoy your new toys you lucky people! 

That 24-70L II deal at $1799 is very nice indeed!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 30, 2013)

Someone hacked a local business and compromised both of our credit cards, so they are cancelled. I'm buying things the old fashioned way with cash. 

I am meeting a guy this morning to buy a Lee Big Stopper after he got two by ordering from different places and waiting for months.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 30, 2013)

Just jumped on a 100mm L Macro f/2.8 IS for $750 after rebate.......


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 30, 2013)

Could someone explain this black friday thing?
To the non Americans like me.
Must be something like a sale, US- nationwide.... every friday?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 30, 2013)

A new TV for the bedroom.... pretty boring!


----------



## Efka76 (Nov 30, 2013)

I bought Kelby Training yearly subscription for USD 160. Very good deal as there are plenty of trainings to watch: from photography to retouching.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 30, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Could someone explain this black friday thing?



Historically, retailers just about make it through the year but after Thanksgiving (3rd Thursday in November), the Christmas shopping season starts and the Friday after Thanksgiving was said to be the day they went from running "in the red" (not profitable) to running "in the black" (making money for the year).  It has since become a bigger thing and is synonymous with some sales prices that may or may not be better than average. The concept has also expanded to include a longer shopping season even starting before Thanksgiving in some stores.


----------



## J.R. (Nov 30, 2013)

Nothing ... gotta work on my savings for the 300mm f/2.8L II.

BTW, I live in India and there is no such thing as a Black Friday sale in this country. Canon sets the pricing policy for its products with an iron hand and prices almost never come down, not even temporarily.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 30, 2013)

Black Friday has officially invaded Canada too. Even though our Thanksgiving is in October. It hasn't reached the level it has in the USA yet, but suppliers are starting to do Black Friday weekend discounts.


----------



## Gino (Nov 30, 2013)

I just purchased the Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM Lens...it was too good of a deal to pass up at $725 after the rebate!


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 30, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> Black Friday has officially invaded Canada too. Even though our Thanksgiving is in October. It hasn't reached the level it has in the USA yet, but suppliers are starting to do Black Friday weekend discounts.



Even better! That means you have a longer holiday sale season, lol.

Picked up a used 100-400L from LensAuthority for 950.


----------



## bholliman (Nov 30, 2013)

Nothing this weekend. But, I added a 100L Macro for $750 a few weeks ago. I'm going to stop buying for awhile, I have all the gear I really need - for now...


----------



## toodamnice (Nov 30, 2013)

I bought a second 6D body from BigValue for $1400! I am tempted by the 24-70 f2.8L II deal and the 100 f2.8L macro deal. I also got a 32GB UHS1 SanDisk SD card for cheap.

Update: I ordered another Canon EF 50 f1.4 for $279 and the Rokinon 14 f2.8 also for $279. I ordered them both from BuyDig on eBay. Its weird I ordered the 50 on 11-30 and have yet to see a tracking number and today is 12-4. I don't have one for the 14 either. Are they usually this slow or is it the holidays causing them to slow? My 6D from BigValue will be here on Thursday of this week.


----------



## msatter (Nov 30, 2013)

In the Netherlands is saw also a BF giving 5% on all items butt nothing interesting for me at that shop.


----------



## extremeinstability (Nov 30, 2013)

Going to have to pull the trigger on the 24-70L II at BH for that deal. Must first get some idea if I can get $1k for my Zeiss 21 and $300 for a Sigma 50 to help pay for it.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 30, 2013)

.
Seriously considering that $99 EF-M 22mm at B&H.

I don't have an M, but it's a strong future option. Even if I go another way, I should get my money back on that deal!!


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 30, 2013)

You all go shopping. I'm going out to take pictures....


----------



## Aglet (Nov 30, 2013)

I've been angling to get an X-mount into my kit to play with and ordered a super deal on a basic X-A1 with 16-50mm kit lens on Thursday for a bit under $500. The lens isn't great so could sell it and have a really good, APSC imaging engine with a very short flange distance for under $300.

The exciting part comes when you head over to eBay and find adapters to allow darn near any kind of lens mount to be adapted to the Fuji X to use in manual mode. There's even tilt-and-shift adapters! YAY!! 55mm & 105mm Nikon macro lens now with added T&S capability on a crop sensor.

I think I'll have a lot of fun with this thing and the pile of various (Nikon, Pentax, Olympus, Canon, M42, T-mount, etc) glass I already have.

I don't much care for the ergonomics on this little camera but it won't matter since it'll likely live on a tripod most of the time and the tilt display and WiFi may be useful.

If I enjoy the Fuji way of doing things then an X-E2 or whatever the new X-pro gets updated to might be on the get list next year. Hopefully by then there'll also be better support for the X-trans demosaicing than there is now, which is another reason, other than being really cheap, I went with the Bayer-filtered sensor in the A-1 for now.

I think the APSC X-mount is more of an operational sweet-spot than a MFT body. If only Pentax had made a versatile, short register body instead of the K-01... :-\


----------



## brad-man (Nov 30, 2013)

I managed to snag a 600EX-RT for $399 from DigJungle off ebay. Not too exiting, but at least now I have two. It felt kind of silly having one and still using YN622's for it. Now if Yongnuo would just release the YN-E3-RT, I could take a load off my poor 6D.


----------



## zim (Nov 30, 2013)

Still can't get over 1400usd for a 6D, anyway looks like bf is slowly coming to Britain saw a bunch of Irish people fighting each other in an asda store on the telly :-\


----------



## Vivid Color (Nov 30, 2013)

I bought the iPad Air from Apple yesterday and used the gift card to almost pay for the smart case. I upgraded from the original iPad so the reduced weight and enhanced features of the Air are really nice!


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 30, 2013)

extremeinstability said:


> Going to have to pull the trigger on the 24-70L II at BH for that deal. Must first get some idea if I can get $1k for my Zeiss 21 and $300 for a Sigma 50 to help pay for it.



You can absolutely get $1k for your Zeiss 21, I was thrilled to pay $1400 for a used one, that was by far the cheapest I'd seen it used. Granted that could just be because they haven't been around that long, but seriously don't sell it for $1k, waaayyy too cheap.


----------



## Triggyman (Dec 1, 2013)

I snapped up an EOS-M with 18-55 kit lens and the little 90EX flash, for $280 CAD + tax, albeit the white one - I wanted black or grey. 

This is the lowest price I have ever seen on an EOS M kit + flash and the biggest sensor to have in that price range... just for casual pictures with friends and family.


----------



## Dukinald (Dec 1, 2013)

Got LR5, another 1tb portable drive and a couple of 32 gb sandisk sd cards. Also got a couple of ipad minis and an ipad air. Cant pass it up with the $100 gift card that you get with it.

Currently fighting the urge to get the 24-70 mkii since i already upgraded my gear a few weeks ago when there were a bunch of double dips with the 100L and 70-200 mkii. Also got the 6d and patietly waiting for the 7d2 

So its been an expensive 2013 to say the least :-[

And managed to convince a friend to get the eos m with 18-55 kit.


----------



## mr_hyde (Dec 1, 2013)

Could not resist on the 5d MKiii deal for $2445 at BigValue Inc. It's on it's way.

As I currently have a 7D I also needed a 24-70 which I bought form Adorama for $897 (1197 + 300 mail in rebate). In addition to that I pulled the trigger on a 17-40 F4 refurbished from the Canon store for $571.

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## WPJ (Dec 1, 2013)

Triggyman said:


> I snapped up an EOS-M with 18-55 kit lens and the little 90EX flash, for $280 CAD + tax, albeit the white one - I wanted black or grey.
> 
> This is the lowest price I have ever seen on an EOS M kit + flash and the biggest sensor to have in that price range... just for casual pictures with friends and family.



triggyman, where did you get that?, 280, I'd do one 2


----------



## nonac (Dec 1, 2013)

Nothing. Waiting until late Spring to buy a 400mm f/2.8L II!!!


----------



## Triggyman (Dec 1, 2013)

WPJ said:


> Triggyman said:
> 
> 
> > I snapped up an EOS-M with 18-55 kit lens and the little 90EX flash, for $280 CAD + tax, albeit the white one - I wanted black or grey.
> ...



I got it from Don's Photo, that was a web only offer and to avoid shipping & handling costs I opted for in-store pick-up. I expect to pick up the camera this Monday.


----------



## extremeinstability (Dec 1, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> extremeinstability said:
> 
> 
> > Going to have to pull the trigger on the 24-70L II at BH for that deal. Must first get some idea if I can get $1k for my Zeiss 21 and $300 for a Sigma 50 to help pay for it.
> ...



Yeah I did the same thing. Got it last year from lensrentals for $1400 and haven't used it much. It was even a crazy res one. Probably the only lens I've seen them state "obscenely high resolution" and list it at 24/24 lines per/mm. Crazy some of the same lens will say 20/20, a lot actually. With quite a few at 22/22. 

I'm just bad with selling lenses. I just want to move them so sell them too cheap. Though I haven't quite talked myself into going to $1000 yet. But did just order that 24-70 and sold the Sigma 50. I'd probably be content getting $1000. Lens rentals has one for $1300 right now or did. Should probably just try that out.


----------



## wsmith96 (Dec 1, 2013)

No camera gear, but I did buy a HP touchsmart 11 laptop. It was $269 at office depot. It's no powerhouse, but it's convenient, and with windows 8, the touchscreen is nice. It'll fit nicely into the camera bag too.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 1, 2013)

Triggyman said:


> WPJ said:
> 
> 
> > Triggyman said:
> ...




I can't seem to find it, I guess it gone, do you still have the link?


----------



## yorgasor (Dec 1, 2013)

I ended up getting a 14mm Rokinon lens for $300 from B&H, and an 85mm 1.2 lens for $1600 from canon refurbished. And now I'm staying far away from canonpricewatch.com until I recover. I'm hoping next year will bring an updated 100-400mm lens. Maybe for black friday next year.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 1, 2013)

Bought Adobe Premiere Elements 12 & Adobe Photoshop Elements 12 together for only $55.99 (it was on a "3 Hour Black Friday Steal") ... it's now installed for my son on the iMac.
Also bought a Nikon 18-140mm VR lens for $326 ... this will be my gift for my Bro-in-Law in Australia.


----------



## infared (Dec 1, 2013)

NOTHING! 
I am so proud of myself!!!!


----------



## WPJ (Dec 1, 2013)

infared said:


> NOTHING!
> I am so proud of myself!!!!



same here good work, bet it was tempting looking at your gas profile


----------



## infared (Dec 1, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Could someone explain this black friday thing?
> To the non Americans like me.
> Must be something like a sale, US- nationwide.... every friday?
> Thanks a lot!


US is a Capitalistic Society.
Thanksgiving Holiday which is always the last Thursday of November, creates a 4-day weekend for most and this weekend is approximately one month before Christmas Holiday (the LARGEST marketing and sales-of-merchandise event of the year). The marketing people created Black Friday (keep sales numbers in the black, not in the red) on the Fri. after Thanksgiving (which many have off from work and are free to shop) as the Official Opening of the Christmas Buying Season. (No Christ in Christmas there). Cyber Monday is the Monday after the weekend and again it is a trumped-up merchandising day that entices people to buy more products on Monday (which most people do not have off from work?..guess you are shopping at your employer's expense!).
It was ALL created by Republicans! : :
Hope that helps explain.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 1, 2013)

After seeing all of the trampling black Friday should be out lawed. Completely horrible how people acted


----------



## dstppy (Dec 1, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Someone hacked a local business and compromised both of our credit cards, so they are cancelled. I'm buying things the old fashioned way with cash.
> 
> I am meeting a guy this morning to buy a Lee Big Stopper after he got two by ordering from different places and waiting for months.



Apparently 'tis the season for CC fraud.

My debit card got compromised in the last 8 hours. Fortunately, the purchases were so uncharacteristic that they called me right away. And sent a text. And called the other phone. And an e-mail. At least they're on top of things ;D


----------



## Ruined (Dec 1, 2013)

I bought a 6D kit for a backup body, net price around 1300.

But, overall I have been unimpressed with the lens sales around. There were quite a few lenses I was looking to pickup and virtually none of them saw a big sale at any of the major camera stores. The 24-70 II is one I've considered getting (though hesitant due to lack of IS, which is a significant negative for me), but even that the sales were worse during Black Friday than 2 weeks before!


----------



## spot (Dec 1, 2013)

It was ALL created by the Republicans. Seriously? And you had to say that on CRF? ..pathetic…


----------



## SPL (Dec 2, 2013)

yorgasor said:


> I ended up getting a 14mm Rokinon lens for $300 from B&H, and an 85mm 1.2 lens for $1600 from canon refurbished. And now I'm staying far away from canonpricewatch.com until I recover. I'm hoping next year will bring an updated 100-400mm lens. Maybe for black friday next year.


I was able to get the Rokinon, but have been really wanting the 85 1.2L and I missed it when I got home from work....crazy bummed!


----------



## WPJ (Dec 2, 2013)

I loved the fact that the 3 big Canadian retailers, henrys and vistek used the canon rebate and called it there black Friday lens sale....haha I laugh at there stupidity as they have had that sale on going, but called it there black Friday notes lens deal.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 2, 2013)

I bought a whole bunch of stuff, but nothing for me.


----------



## Harry Muff (Dec 2, 2013)

WPJ said:


> I loved the fact that the 3 big Canadian retailers, henrys and vistek used the canon rebate and called it there black Friday lens sale....haha I laugh at there stupidity as they have had that sale on going, but called it there black Friday notes lens deal.




You mean 2?


Anyway, they did add savings on top of savings. For example the Sekonic L478D was already down from $399 to $329, and then they dropped it again to $289 for the weekend.


Personally, I picked up a pair of PW Plus X triggers for $50 off.


Then there was the EF 100-400 going for $1399...


----------



## ninjapeps (Dec 2, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite from Amazon at 75% off. Didn't want to spend since I had just gotten a 24mm f1.4L and 40mm f2.8 earlier in the month. We don't really have Black Friday or Cyber Monday over here but it seems like local shops want to imitate the US.


----------



## Triggyman (Dec 2, 2013)

WPJ said:


> Triggyman said:
> 
> 
> > WPJ said:
> ...



Yes you're right - it's not there anymore. It was right next under the EOS 1D Mk III body. Sorry if I caused you to miss the sale because I replied late.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 2, 2013)

Triggyman said:


> WPJ said:
> 
> 
> > Triggyman said:
> ...



no worries mate....


----------



## HankMD (Dec 2, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Just jumped on a 100mm L Macro f/2.8 IS for $750 after rebate.......


Was very tempted to pick up this one but I ended up buying the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II instead ;D


----------



## WPJ (Dec 2, 2013)

HankMD said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > Just jumped on a 100mm L Macro f/2.8 IS for $750 after rebate.......
> ...



really, you can't go wrong with either


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 3, 2013)

I picked up a 6 gallon compressor over the weekend for half price...so I can blow the dust off my sensor....


----------



## trof2 (Dec 3, 2013)

I picked up a 70D, some color correction gels, and an NDX 400 filter.
There wasn't any substantial savings, although the 70D came with some useless freebies, and I didn't pay sales tax, which is savings enough. (Gotta love the Hasids!)


----------



## tcmatthews (Dec 3, 2013)

Some one help me I think I may be addicted. 

It all started a few weeks before when I bough a 85mmf1.8 on a price drop om Amazon it was going for more used on Ebay even including Sales Tax. Then on Friday I bought a 24mm f2.8 IS Lens. Then on Saturday I bough a few PS3 games. 

Then on Sunday after getting the majority of my Christmas shopping completed I said forget this I have wanted a 6D sense September last year and it was 1600 on Amazon. 

Today I bough Lightroom 5. 

Now I am broke. The A7r will have to wait until next year.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 3, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> I picked up a 6 gallon compressor over the weekend for half price...so I can blow the dust off my sensor....



you are joking right, not on the sale but in the use?


----------



## lux (Dec 3, 2013)

Could have got sx50 for less than 300 but wife vetoed. Bummer. Did get Lightroom though


----------



## Aglet (Dec 3, 2013)

Monday added LR 5 for best deal I could find on the N side of the border and for under $100 I have a basket of lens adapters coming via eBay to use on my new Fuji.
If that's as much fun as I expect I might drop near $300 for the nikon to fuji tilt-shift adapter. No need to wait/pay for the Canon version for the close-up/macro work I want to try with it. I guess I could also build up a little bellows adapter too for ultimate lens control.
I suspect I'm gonna be spending more time crawling around the farm/yard this summer with a tiny & capable APSC macro rig.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 3, 2013)

Aglet said:


> Monday added LR 5 for best deal I could find on the N side of the border and for under $100 I have a basket of lens adapters coming via eBay to use on my new Fuji.
> If that's as much fun as I expect I might drop near $300 for the nikon to fuji tilt-shift adapter. No need to wait/pay for the Canon version for the close-up/macro work I want to try with it. I guess I could also build up a little bellows adapter too for ultimate lens control.
> I suspect I'm gonna be spending more time crawling around the farm/yard this summer with a tiny & capable APSC macro rig.



make sure to post some..


----------



## sdsr (Dec 3, 2013)

I didn't buy any camera-related items in a BF sale this year, but I did buy the newest Olympus OMD and zoom lens and an 4/3-M43 adapter before the Olympus deal expired (it had nothing to do with BF) and, at the opposite end of the price scale, three "legacy" manual lenses (Olympus OM and Minolta) with suitable adapters - just for the heck of it (and dirt cheap for reasons unrelated to BF).


----------



## Aglet (Dec 4, 2013)

WPJ said:


> make sure to post some..


I'm sure to; I seem to have more fun pushing limited gear some days than using the higher end stuff.
Tho I suspect I'll be itching for one of the X-trans sensor'd Fujis in short order vs the Bayer-array bottom-end X-A1 I'm starting with.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 4, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Could someone explain this black friday thing?
> To the non Americans like me.
> Must be something like a sale, US- nationwide.... every friday?
> Thanks a lot!


Being Norwegian, Black Friday meant nothing to me. But if I'm not mistaken, it is the Friday prior to Thanksgiving. But this year, my mailbox has been jammed with Black Friday offers. Lots of good offers. And on top of that we got Cyber Monday the follow on Monday, which I have never heard of before. Where did that come from?


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 4, 2013)

Eldar said:


> alexanderferdinand said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone explain this black friday thing?
> ...



Thanksgiving is the 4th Thursday of November. Black Friday is a day after Thanksgiving, and Cyber-Monday two days after Black Friday. Traditionally, the Christmas shopping season/sales kicked off on Black Friday, but it's been getting earlier and earlier through the years. It used to be rare to see holiday supplies in stores before Thanksgiving, but now it is commonplace.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 5, 2013)

Actually it was proven a while back (well...at the time it was proven) that Cyber monday really did not exist. It was just a continuation of the black friday sales and the sales generally continued through to Christmas. However over the years since then and with all of the hype and instant advertising we get, merchants have created cyber monday. It has become a self fulfilling prophesy. Though to be honest I dont see anything special about the Monday after thanksgiving. We can usually find deals just as good all the way through the end of the year. It's just another excuse for merchants to sucker us consumers into buying more than we would normally buy.



Random Orbits said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > alexanderferdinand said:
> ...


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 5, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> Actually it was proven a while back (well...at the time it was proven) that Cyber monday really did not exist. It was just a continuation of the black friday sales and the sales generally continued through to Christmas. However over the years since then and with all of the hype and instant advertising we get, merchants have created cyber monday. It has become a self fulfilling prophesy. Though to be honest I dont see anything special about the Monday after thanksgiving. We can usually find deals just as good all the way through the end of the year. It's just another excuse for merchants to sucker us consumers into buying more than we would normally buy.



True, but that is what the media calls it, and it sticks. What special name does the Thursday before Christmas have? In typical media fashion, they cover the beginning and end of the event (i.e. Black Friday into Cyber Monday and Christmas Eve). If I remember correctly, the heaviest shopping days happen within a week or two of Christmas and depends on when Christmas falls relative to the weekend and the weather.

Personally, I saw that LensAuthority was having a Black Friday sale and picked up a lens at a good price.


----------

